# Midnight Misbehaving Mudflaps



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

Has anyone else with a current model Autotrail experienced this problem or is it just us?

We were in the Derbyshire Dales this weekend for a few days, nice and snug in the van despite the rain and blustery wind.

At around midnight my wife wakes me up to tell me she cant sleep with all the knocking noises - sure enough there was a pronounced TAP TAP TAP coming from somewhere.

Well being the shivalrous sort I got out of bed to fetch my wife the torch and despatched her outside to investigate (seemed only fair as I was having no trouble sleeping through it lol)

It turned out to be the mudflaps, these are rigid in design but seem to be hinged at the top, thus allowing them to get blown around in high winds and slap against the rear bodywork and tyre!

The problem was solved by rolling up a dirty towel and jamming it inbetween the tyre and the mudflap - next item on the MUST BUY list will be a couple of large cheap sponges for insertion next time we are in windy conditions!


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Possibly us too!

We've heard the odd tapping noise from somewhere in the area of the fridge on our Dakota. Never been able to pin it down as it's so random.

I've just checked the mudflaps and, as you say, they are hinged at the top and could potentially be flapping in the wind. Next time we hear the noise I'll try jamming the flaps as you suggest and see if that stops the unexplained noise :?


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Had the same problem on a Dakota a few years ago, took ages to track it down.

I now have a Cheyenne 696 and that doesn't have any rear mudflaps ! Not sure if it should or not, front ones are ESSENTIAL on X250 Fiats !


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

Had a similar problem with the hookup lead. I had to tape it, but did worry that duct tape would be so strong it would pull the paint off too.


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

My wife has ears like a bat - she also located the rattle from the truma heater whilst we were moving on the day we picked up the van - solved with a bit of folded up card in between the truma fins LOL

I'm going to ask her to apply to Autotrail as a noise test engineer - always knew she had hidden talents

The only noise she has failed to fix is my snoring!


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

With our van it is the mains hookup flap that rattles against the 16 amp plug when it's windy. Fortunately it is extremely rare for us to use a site. My quick fix was to unplug the lead, slip an elastic band over the end and reconnect. The elastic band holds the flap tight against the plug.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

747 said:


> With our van it is the mains hookup flap that rattles against the 16 amp plug when it's windy. Fortunately it is extremely rare for us to use a site. My quick fix was to unplug the lead, slip an elastic band over the end and reconnect. The elastic band holds the flap tight against the plug.


I did not know 747 had a Engineering degree from King's College, Durham University  :lol:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Heath Robinson University actually. 8) 

I was a star pupil. If you need a good bodge job, I'm your man. :wink:


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Another Mohawk owner with the same irratating problem, gawd they are noisy


----------



## celticspirit (Apr 5, 2011)

We have a Delaware,noisy mud flaps,problem solved by drilling a hole in the bottom corner of the mud flap and use cable tie through the hole and around the side skirt stay. Works well or use a clothes peg, this works well and Peg stays on for a few miles.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Mrplodd said:


> I now have a Cheyenne 696 and that doesn't have any rear mudflaps ! Not sure if it should or not, front ones are ESSENTIAL on X250 Fiats !


Not wishing to hijack the thread but why are they essential?

Alan


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

celticspirit said:


> We have a Delaware,noisy mud flaps,problem solved by drilling a hole in the bottom corner of the mud flap and use cable tie through the hole and around the side skirt stay. Works well or use a clothes peg, this works well and Peg stays on for a few miles.


Well we had our problem whilst stationary - hope it doesn't start on the move too or our plan of cheap sponges wont work beyond one revolution of the wheel!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

We have not got mudflaps, but just reading about the problem I wonder could it be solved by glueing a vertical stiffner to the back of the flap?

Geoff


----------



## celticspirit (Apr 5, 2011)

Sorry perhaps didn't explain properly,noisy mud flaps were when we're stationery,but the two ideas posted does work, I just meant that the peg will still stay on when moving.


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks Celtic I'll give that a try

amazing that Autotrail haven't noticed this themselves isn't it


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

So that's where that bally tapping noise comes from. Thanks for the info.  
I have woken at night several times and haven't been able to think what was causing the sound, didn't think about the mud flaps.
Next time I get the 'truck' out of her hidey hole beside the garage I will investigate further and think of a 'bodge' to cure it.

Landyman.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Easy fix, drill a small hole in each one and pull it back with a bungee, no worries if you forget about it either, seemples :wink: :wink:


----------



## Amal a 620 (Jun 26, 2019)

You are not alone!,,,,


----------

